# Removing crusted milk from steam wand



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you do it? I have a Sage and its a bit crusted up on the outside!

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cloth , hot water , rub ....


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

You mean has been stuck permanently for a long time? (I hope not) or everytime shortly after steaming?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Should clean after every use.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, crusted for about a month.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cloth , boiling water ,rub....


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

....and elbow grease! ditto what everyone said. I agree my Sage crusts up after steaming but you have to make it second nature to clean the wand with slightly damp cloth (I dab a little cold water) and purge everytime. Probably best to remove the 3-hole tip as well, clean the holes with a pin and soak it in boiling water for 5 mins...


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Puly sell a product which cleans milk residue but baby wipes have always worked for me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jug filled with hot water - pop onto your machine's drip tray with the steam wand suspended in it and leave for 15-20mins - the gunge should come away with a quick wipe.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

prevention better than cure! Have a damp cloth on hand at all times when steaming.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Curious I haven't found that the steam arm on my Sage DB gets crusty, that said it's second nature now for me to have a damp cloth next to it, I used a blue microfibre cloth from a pack of 3 for £1 ones so the colour keeps it separate from other uses, ana again I always purge the wand after steaming, an ounce of prevention always helps to minimise any maintenance issues.

I've never had to use any of the specific milk residue cleaners but the must be pretty potent stuff if they're designed to clean the crud off a Costa machine's steam wands given how bad they always seem to be, seen them make hot chocolate in the local one and not even give the wand a cursory wipe down or even purge it, I've seen less crust on a giant pie.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

You really shouldn't let this happen. It's disgustingly unhygenic.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

More importantly for your machine are you purging immediately after use?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Risky soaking a steam wand. Water can apparently travel back up the tube, especially if machine is cooling and enter the boiler. Then you will get foul water /steam. Best wrap the wand in a damp cloth and leave and when the crud is soft wipe off. Works for me when I take my steam tip of and residue is in the grooves


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could also wrap it in wet kitchen/toilet roll, and leave it to soak.

As has been said, make sure you wipe it after every use, and then purge, you will never have this problem. I almost banned my flat-mate from using my machine because he forgot to wipe the wand all the time!

Edit: I'm not sure I buy the idea that water can travel back up the wand, there is a valve at the top capable of cutting off the steam after all.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The steam valve does isolate the wand from the boiler, just purge after soaking for initial clean up to clear any residue.

The rectangular sponge "wash ups /wipes" cut into four make useful wand cleaners (not the ones with abrasive on ). Wipe the wand rinse ready for next time.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

With regard to soaking the wand. I was advised not to soak by Peter at espresso underground, I bow to his greater knowledge than mine

But like I said "apparently". I do agree with everyone else though, prevention is better than cue!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> With regard to soaking the wand. I was advised not to soak by Peter at espresso underground, I bow to his greater knowledge than mine
> 
> But like I said "apparently". I do agree with everyone else though, prevention is better than cue!


There was a big sign on the coffee machine in a restaurant I used to work in that made it very clear you shouldn't soak the wand... It was expertly ignored by all the staff.

But the idea of not soaking must come from somewhere, it just doesn't seem possible that the reason is water going up past the valve.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I do wipe the wand after every use, but using kitchen roll. Because its hot, I can't give it quite a good enough wipe, perhaps. Anyway, I soaked in hot water and magically the crud fluffed up and I could wipe it off without a problem. Thanks to the person who recommended this. Perhaps I will try the damp cloth method in future.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jon12345 said:


> I do wipe the wand after every use, but using kitchen roll. Because its hot, I can't give it quite a good enough wipe, perhaps. Anyway, I soaked in hot water and magically the crud fluffed up and I could wipe it off without a problem. Thanks to the person who recommended this. Perhaps I will try the damp cloth method in future.


Yea, the milk will almost immediately dry on, so a bit of moisture is needed to get it off.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, I use hot water on the kitchen towel.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll take a rain check on your flat whites thank you very much:bad:


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Milk on my steam wand bakes on after 5 seconds or so. While I knew to wipe and purge straight after steaming this didn't happen the first few times I used it as I was too keen to inspect the milk, forgetting the clean up..

What worked for me was to steam some water + single drop of dishwashing liquid as here:






Then wipe the wand while still hot with the coarse side of a kitchen sponge.

Definitely get in the habit of wiping with a wet cloth and purging straight after though.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great video on doing latte art. I got it nearly right the first time!


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Jon12345 said:


> Great video on doing latte art. I got it nearly right the first time!


Yeah I found it useful. What was good for me was doing it a dozen times in a row and getting the habit of purge wand / steam milk / wipe wand / purge wand. No mistakes since


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I wet a washing up sponge under cold water. Then I clean the wand with the soft side, with the wand steaming.

The steam makes short work of cleaning the milk residue off. The cold water in the sponge stops me from getting burned.


----------

